# Welche Alternative gibt es "usemap" für Link an bestimmten Koordinaten?



## thadre (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe bei meiner Webseite oben ein Banner, wo an einer bestimmten Koordinate ein Link zur Startseite erscheinen soll.
Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich "usemap" nicht nutzen kann, da ich das Banner in einer CSS Datei habe und die der Hintergrund von einem "table" ist.

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit einen Link an bestimmten Koordinaten zu erzeugen. Gern auch per JavaScript.


Danke


----------



## Maik (7. Juni 2009)

Dann verwende die Grafik einfach nicht als Hintergrundbild, um die Vorzüge der verweis-sensitiven Grafik nutzen zu können.

Ansonsten könntest du den Link mit einer entsprechenden CSS-Positionierung auf dem Hintergrundbild platzieren.

mfg Maik


----------



## thadre (7. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Den Artikel von SelfHTML kenne ich. Wollte aber nach Möglichkeit am CSS und an dem derzeitigen aufbau der Seite nichts verändern.

Wie funktioniert das mit der CSS Positionierung?


Danke


----------



## Maik (7. Juni 2009)

Hab ich nachträglich verlinkt - scheinbar einen Tick zu spät 

mfg Maik


----------

